# Controller wiring ?



## ChrisOfBristol (2 Nov 2021)

I have a controller marked LSW669-16 X100-7011-816 and CE:G3M20211-1592-16 on which the battery, motor and display cables are obvious and there is a 6 wire cable to the Wuxing S29X-DX throttle and display which has three battery level LEDs and a big red button.

There are also:

a medium sized white plug with a green and a black wire which connects to a socket with paralleled 1m and 1.7m wires - I'm guessing this is for lights.
a small black plug with red, black and blue wires. A very dubious guess might be that the black plug might be for a pedelec sensor and the red button is to switch between throttle and pedelec.
Any comments about what these wires really do?


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Nov 2021)

I dont know anything, a quick google search revealed a number of links to buying and other forums, more dedicated to modifying ebikes 
https://www.google.com/search?q=CE:...24.19047546386719,_zOCCYev0LJLEgQaynqnABQ17:0


----------



## ChrisOfBristol (4 Nov 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> google search


The trouble is there are hundreds with the same code but different wiring. I'm hoping there are some common wiring colours which someone will recognise.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2021)

Power +5V goes to red and blue 
White and red go to the button
Green - hall signal
Yellow - to leds pcb (with respect to blue)

https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=8682


----------



## CXRAndy (7 Nov 2021)

ChrisOfBristol said:


> The trouble is there are hundreds with the same code but different wiring. I'm hoping there are some common wiring colours which someone will recognise.


With a little searching, you will generally find someone who has been there.

@classic33 did your donkey work for you


----------



## ChrisOfBristol (7 Nov 2021)

ChrisOfBristol said:


> There are also:
> 
> a medium sized white plug with a green and a black wire which connects to a socket with paralleled 1m and 1.7m wires - I'm guessing this is for lights.
> a small black plug with red, black and blue wires. A very dubious guess might be that the black plug might be for a pedelec sensor and the red button is to switch between throttle and pedelec.
> Any comments about what these wires really do?


These are the wires I am interested in.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2021)

With regards the white plug/black & green wires, why is there a female adaptor on the plug?
Plug of that sort appears to be similar to a Tamiya power lead plug.


----------



## classic33 (7 Nov 2021)

https://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=81295


----------



## ChrisOfBristol (8 Nov 2021)

> why is there a female adaptor on the plug?


It's just a plug.


> https://endless-sphere.com


I have seen several of these controllers with the same second code and a very similar first code, but completely different wiring, your link is yet another one.

I was hoping there might have been some commonality in wiring colours which someone might recognise. Unfortunately I think the only way to find out what these other wires do is to try it out and if it doesn't work, open the case and look for clues on the printed circuit board.


----------



## classic33 (8 Nov 2021)

ChrisOfBristol said:


> It's just a plug.
> I have seen several of these controllers with the same second code and a very similar first code, but completely different wiring, your link is yet another one.
> 
> I was hoping there might have been some commonality in wiring colours which someone might recognise. Unfortunately I think the only way to find out what these other wires do is to try it out and if it doesn't work, open the case and look for clues on the printed circuit board.


It's a male plug, usually power out, fitted in a dual female socket. Question is why not into a wired female socket.

The site linked to, has you asking the same question I noticed.


----------



## classic33 (9 Nov 2021)

What's inside, have a look...
http://esykkelnorge.blogspot.com/2014/01/e-bike-conversion-kit-controllers.html?m=1

If you search using the number as it appears on the controller, you get a completely different set of results.


----------

